# Civil War 2.0 (Our Perspective)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There are whispers and murmurs. Some people are talking but can it be true? Can we stop it? What will be the outcome? Will there really be another Civil War? Some grocery stores are stockpiling already.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-28T22_10_00-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This show brought to you by Tramadol!
Hope you enjoyed listening as much as we did talking. 
Good night.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> View attachment 108595


We gave you full credit for the inspiration of this show.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> We gave you full credit for the inspiration of this show.


Oh.. yeah... blame me for that.
:vs_laugh:

Good show. I'm interested to hear if @Denton survives the debate.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll give you guys a listen in the truck today. I am tired of listening to the best of the the Kardashians, so I may as well. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I'll give you guys a listen in the truck today. I am tired of listening to the best of the the Kardashians, so I may as well. :tango_face_grin:


Little known fact...

Denton is a Kardashian.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://endtimeheadlines.org/2020/0...s-to-prepare-for-winter-surge-of-covid-cases/

Do you really think they are just stocking up for KungFlu Round Two?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Little known fact...
> 
> Denton is a Kardashian.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Better that than a Jenner! or is it a Jenny.......?


----------

